

(Ab)using crowdfunding to validate your market - tsergiu
http://www.debuggex.com/blog/2013/ab-using-crowdfunding-to-validate-your-market/

======
joshdance
Just wondering, why Indiegogo? Pros and cons of other platforms?

~~~
tsergiu
Indiegogo allows Canadians to participate :)

